# Problem mit Plugininstallation: Window Builder Pro



## Giovanni (26. Okt 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe versucht ein Plugin für *Eclipse* (Indigo -> 3.7.1, Classic) zu installieren: Window Builder Pro.

Den Downloadlink habe ich von der Google Code Projektseite davon: Installing WindowBuilder Pro - Google Java Developer Tools - Google Code


Danach habe ich folgenden Schritten genau gefolgt: WindowBuilder Pro Eclipse Update Site for Eclipse 3.7

Jedoch kam bei mir dann eine Fehlermeldung, welche es verhinderte dass das Plugin fertig installiert werden konnte:



```
Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.
  Software being installed: WindowBuilder XML Core 1.2.0.r37x201109270326 (org.eclipse.wb.core.xml.feature.feature.group 1.2.0.r37x201109270326)
  Missing requirement: WindowBuilder Core for XML GUI's 1.2.0.r37x201109270326 (org.eclipse.wb.core.xml 1.2.0.r37x201109270326) requires 'bundle org.eclipse.wst.sse.core 0.0.0' but it could not be found
  Cannot satisfy dependency:
    From: WindowBuilder XML Core 1.2.0.r37x201109270326 (org.eclipse.wb.core.xml.feature.feature.group 1.2.0.r37x201109270326)
    To: org.eclipse.wb.core.xml [1.2.0.r37x201109270326]
```


Ich habe leider keine Ahnung was das bedeuten könnte und hoffe dass mir hier jemand helfen kann.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## turtle (27. Okt 2011)

Dies geht "normal" in Eclipse über "Install new software".

Einfach folgende Site eintragen Window Builder und installieren.

Danach kann ich den Swing Designer nachinstallieren, indem ich bei "Install new software" bei "Window Builder Repo" einfach den Suchtext eingebe und den Treffer installiere. 

PS: Bei mir gab es Schwierigkeiten Window Builder *und *Swing Designer zusammen zu installieren. In zwei Schritten ging es aber.

PS2: Bei den XML-Core gab es bei mir ebenfalls ein Problem, "Unable to read repository at http://download.eclipse.org/releases/indigo/201106220900/content.jar". Aber, da ich XML-Core nicht brauche...


----------



## vas (11. Nov 2011)

Alle reden von Eclipse, da dachte ich mir, guckst du dir das auch mal (wieder) an. Speziell der neue GUI Designer hat mich interessiert. Ergebnis: ich habe heute abend 5 Stunden meines Lebens damit verbracht, den WindowBuilder für Eclipse (Indigo) zu installieren.  Als ich dann fast soweit war, kamen Fehlermeldungen ähnlich wie die von Giovanni. Grund: falsches Eclipse installiert: Eclipse for Java Developers war nicht das richtige (Da fehlen irgendwelche Komponenten. Frag mich nicht, wie ich darauf gekommen bin). @Giovanni: Mit Eclipse for JEE Developers verlief die Installation dann endlich einwandfrei.

Was für eine Frickelei!


----------



## MarcoB (15. Jan 2012)

@vas:

War bei mir ein ähnliches Problem, obwohl ich die richtige  Version von Eclipse hatte (3.7 Indigo).
Ich habe Stunden damit verbracht, nach einer Indigo-kompatiblen Version des Visual Editors aus dem Callisto-Project zu suchen:rtfm:, habe aber aufgegeben und dann den Window Builder Pro heruntergeladen...

Eclipse ist meiner Meinung nach nicht schlecht, obwohl ich (beruflich) Visual Studio 10 gewohnt bin... 


However, this thread has saved my life, danke @turtle 

_Edit @turtle:_

Warum wird der XMl-Core nicht benötigt?


----------



## Knuffi (7. Mrz 2012)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem und wollte deswegen nicht einen neuen Thread aufmachen. Der Window Builder ist bei mir installiert und ich habe versucht, ein Update zu machen. Es scheiterte immer an einer Swing-Datei, die die Update-Routine immer wieder versucht hat runterzuladen:
169,77 KB groß und den Namen hab ich leider nicht aufgeschrieben ist aber ähnlich wie unten.

Dann habe ich nun den Window Builder deinstalliert und neu installiert - ohne Swing. Das lief. Jetzt habe ich versucht, Swing nachzuinstallieren und jetzt hängt das Update an einer Datei, die 228,58 KB groß ist. Sie wird immer wieder angefangen, aber bei knapp über 200 KB bricht das Ding anscheinend ab und fängt wieder von vorne an. :bahnhof:
Der genaue Name ist anscheinend "org.eclipse.wb.swing.MigLayout.lib_1.3.0.r37x201202021417.jar.pack.gz"


----------



## kaiserp (29. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem.
Auf nachfolgender Seite gabs das gleiche Problem, zwar mit einem anderen Plugin, aber die Lösung ist dieselbe.

Solved: ‘requires bundle org.eclipse.wst.xml.core’ error, while installing Google Plugin in Fedora Eclipse | Shekhar Govindarajan's Blog

Folge den Schritten auf der Webseite.

Bei mir hat es dann super funktioniert. Wenn die Webseite nicht in deiner Liste auftaucht, füge sie einfach hinzu.


----------

